# What Sire is Known for....



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought we could start a thread on what sires are known for producing certain traits for the conformation ring. It would helpful to know as a lot of our posters have shown in the conformation ring for decades and can contribute good information!

So, to start: what current/recent sires are known for producing movement?

Feel free to add to the thread of sires known for fixing toplines or improving croups, etc. You get the idea!

I want to try to keep the thread positive!! 

Also, I realize that someone's opinion is just what they have seen or experienced and so they will not be held to the flame for their opinion!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok. Bummer. Was hoping to get some input on particular bloodline strengths in the conformation ring. Maybe I should have posted in the breeding section but I figured more conformation show people would see it here.....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You mentioned movement. This guy 2004 GV CH Mar Haven's And The Beat Goes On sired Abby's sire who was/is known
for his movement. Abby moves like a Swiss clock. But there is more to a GSD than movement.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ent-ch-mar-havens-beat-goes-abbys-grandoa.jpg


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok...thanks!

I wonder what the "Big Gun" sires are known for like Marhavens Color Guard, Kenlyn's Aries v. Hicliff, Lenlor's Mximus, Waysides Honky tonk Man, etc.....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting. Abby has all of those in back of her.
But this is not about her. It's a good ASL question.
I would be interested in more about Sundance because he is back there about 6 times.
Good luck with that in this forum.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Most unfortunately, strengths and weaknesses of AmLines are not often talked about in the open, as anything negative that is said is often constituted as "bashing", even when it's just people trying to get info on dogs.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Interesting. Abby has all of those in back of her.
> But this is not about her. It's a good ASL question.
> Good luck with that in this forum.


Wow! She sounds really well bred!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Most unfortunately, strengths and weaknesses of AmLines are not often talked about in the open, as anything negative that is said is often constituted as "bashing", even when it's just people trying to get info on dogs.


Yeah, that's why I want to keep this thread positive with only strengths!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I noticed that Dallas seemed to pass on the ability to balance a bitch and bring her back to a nice moderate look, correct?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll nominate a dog considered as one of Germany's top list of producers fro the Conformation Lines. He is a recent producer and Sieger.
*Zamp vom Thermodos.*

*Positive contribution*
He is known to produce very good uniformity, sire type, pigmentation and strong, well shaped headpieces.
He is known to contribute in progeny very good body proportions, a high wither, straight back & good length & angle of croups. Predominately very good forehand structure, balanced brisket development and overall correct structure throughout.
His progeny generally have good temperament and nerve strength.

*Negative Contribution*
Zamp has also produced progeny that is at the top limits in size for the breed. He has also produced progeny that are at the limit of acceptable hind angulation, which has become apparent with progeny not having hocks that are firm enough.

*Zamp is a dog that I (personally) liked very much as a young dog when I saw him in Germany....I consider him a plus (+) as a dog for breeding.*


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> I'll nominate a dog considered as one of Germany's top list of producers fro the Conformation Lines. He is a recent producer and Sieger.
> *Zamp vom Thermodos.*


A lot of people agree with you

Siblings (675)	Progeny (879)	Progeny Pictures (4360)

What a happy boy he must be.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

Link of dog in discussion: VA1 Zamp vom Thermodos - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Paddy....I saw the dog "before" he was a top dog. He was just a young dog in the classes. He intrigued me because of his general appearance, but more so...because of the temperament he exhibited at the show, and amongst the people.
I noticed him out of the masses.....and I didn't have my catalog with me to look and see what his name was. I wrote his number down, contacted my husband later that night and spoke about him. I was very happy to see him in the ring, placing SG1.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I would be interested in more about Sundance because he is back there about 6 times.


Are you looking for feedback about Stuttgart's Sundance Kid or another Sundance? There's some info on this site for SSK. 

Stuttgart Sundance Kid


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Are you looking for feedback about Stuttgart's Sundance Kid or another Sundance? There's some info on this site for SSK.
> 
> Stuttgart Sundance Kid


That's the guy. Thank you for the link. Was also asking in the spirit
of the OP's thread. In SSK's instance: an interesting progression of critiques.
Looks like a late bloomer.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> That's the guy. Thank you for the link. Was also asking in the spirit
> of the OP's thread. In SSK's instance: an interesting progression of critiques.
> Looks like a late bloomer.


Not to steal the thread but to indicate SSK (Bear) 'usage'. I found him
11 times in Abby's pedigree.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

ninemaplefarm said:


> I noticed that Dallas seemed to pass on the ability to balance a bitch and bring her back to a nice moderate look, correct?


Yes he was moderate & very balanced , I could be wrong , but I do not think he was an awesome mover? He was a well put together dog for sure.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

V-Hannes vom Spadener Holz


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Not to steal the thread but to indicate SSK (Bear) 'usage'. I found him
> 11 times in Abby's pedigree.


Make that 20


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Make that 20 (for SSK)


Have you ever posted Abby's pedigree?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Have you ever posted Abby's pedigree?


I have not. I don't intend to.
She is ASL all Champions and GVs on sire's side. For what it's worth I was able to follow it back to Horand. But then, shouldn't everyone?
Her dam is much less illustrious. From private breeders who only care about the breed and not showing. The only highlight on dam's side is Black Jack.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I have not. I don't intend to.


It's always interesting to see how many dogs have common ancestors but I respect your not wanting to post it. SSK is in one of our dogs pedigrees, just wanted to see if they happened to have any other bloodlines in common with Abby. Nothing but plain old curiosity. 



PaddyD said:


> She is ASL all Champions and GVs on sire's side. For what it's worth I was able to follow it back to Horand. *But then, shouldn't everyone?*


They can go back to Horand but also his brother Luchs. Might be others but I think those two started the ball rolling. Sometimes going back that far is easier said than done. Both of mine have a few blank spots in their pedigrees further back. It's the Canadian dogs I have the hardest time tracking.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

horsegirl said:


> Yes he was moderate & very balanced , I could be wrong , but I do not think he was an awesome mover?* He was a well put together dog for sure*.


I didn't know that Assembly was required!  Ok...that is my "joke" for the day...everybody may resume discussion


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Danielle609 said:


> I didn't know that Assembly was required!  Ok...that is my "joke" for the day...everybody may resume discussion


yes i personally picked all the parts too lol


----------

